# ONR capabilities



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

a friend of mine was telling me the other day that he has been trying out ONR recently, to try and save on product usage and waste he cleaned 3 cars from the same bucket,

as i havent used ONR yet i couldnt comment, what do you guys think?
if this is the case and you could get more than 1 car from a bucket, could the solution be kept and used again later in the day or next?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Haway you only use 2 cap fulls to a bucket its not that expensive !


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

It depends how dirty the cars were.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

used it for the firt time this weekend really is aewsome stuff very shocked at the results and how it behaved, yeh i knew what it did but it kinda goes against everythign you though was safe, lol. I dot think i would want to do more than one car though.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree, it depends on how dirty they where. If you use a seperate rinse bucket, you can use any remaining clean wash solution obviously!

If using a single bucket, as I do often - and the car is not too dirty or soiled (like if it's dry weather or only a couple of rain showers) then you can re-use, just use your own judgement!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Goes by the name of Scrooge does he???

As said if a rinse bucket is used then possible, but I would personally use fresh solution everytime.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks guys.

when he told me i also called him a "Scrooge":lol:
although he insisted that he wasnt and that it was because he wanted to make the most of the product without waste, as ONR is an eco friendly product.

ill let you make up your own mind :lol:


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

it depends on how clean the shampoo bucket is , you can also extend the use of the ONR solution using the two bucket method.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, he could always try this method - works out at about 4 washes per capful...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Must admit my lawn loves ONR, seems geener where I tip the bucket on it.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

FFFpppf, I'm not scoffing - tis flippin expensive shampoo-per-wash that ! 
First time I washed the car I made up 8l of solution using 2 cap fulls plus a rinse bucket. Changed the rinse water half way through, wash solution was as clean as you like by the end of the wash ... and loads left. If I'd the time when doing the job I'd easily have hit the second car ... but it went down the drain 

This weekend gone I made up just 4l of solution with 1 cap full, easily washed the whole car including the wheels, still some left over. Could go lower but probably wont.

Duncan.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

one of my cars hasnt moved and was just dusty. I could of cleaned 10 cars with that bucket if i had 10 loaded pump sprayers!!

if the car was dirty and been doing a lot of miles no way would i use one bucket.... 

But, i could wash the weekend car then the daily with one bucket no problem


----------

